# Topdressing/leveling



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello everyone thanks for any help. I have Geo Zoysia in my yard and I need to level it off more. Its been planted for about a year now. Is now a ok time to level it? I'm from Mississippi so it's still should be plenty of growing time left. The next question is should I just use a fine sand, or mix sand and topsoil? I've been curing this year at about 1.5 inch with a rotary mower, but next year I'm going to start cutting it with a reel mower. Thanks for any help.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I went down to my local nursery/rock supply and got masonry sand. I just made sure there were no big rocks in it. I would call around and even check out a few spots that sell sand to see who has the finest sand.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

dbarlow said:


> Hello everyone thanks for any help. I have Geo Zoysia in my yard and I need to level it off more. Its been planted for about a year now. Is now a ok time to level it? I'm from Mississippi so it's still should be plenty of growing time left. The next question is should I just use a fine sand, or mix sand and topsoil? I've been curing this year at about 1.5 inch with a rotary mower, but next year I'm going to start cutting it with a reel mower. Thanks for any help.


For sand, any time the grass is growing is ok to level, although the optimal time is early spring. If you are going to level with sand and compost blends, which is what I use, then I prefer early fall late summer while the grass is still growing. I usually time it out with core aeration.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Dbarlow, another Geo, glad to have you. if it's in mostly sun all day, it's probably thick and lush at 1.5"? How low can you get your existing mower?

You got time in the season, do you have irrigation?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

In my area, I've struggled to find clean dirt to mix with sand. (W/o chips of bark, sticks, and other fillers) levellawns for example, uses river sand which is disguised better than white masonary but that's temporary. Either one, it's not going to make much a difference.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Dbarlow, another Geo, glad to have you. if it's in mostly sun all day, it's probably thick and lush at 1.5"? How low can you get your existing mower?
> 
> You got time in the season, do you have irrigation?


My current mower will go about 1". installers installed it after a bunch of rain and it's taken time to get level. Yes I have a good irrigation system. Any pics of your geo?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> In my area, I've struggled to find clean dirt to mix with sand. (W/o chips of bark, sticks, and other fillers) levellawns for example, uses river sand which is disguised better than white masonary but that's temporary. Either one, it's not going to make much a difference.


Yeah I think I've found some good sand.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I have zeon mostly, emerald (1/2 pallet), and tigrand along the beauty strip. Zeon areas are all part sun to varying degrees. I put out a few Geo squares to patch some weak areas years ago and now would struggle to recall precisely were....they are so similar. 
In our 40 home subd, 1 home is Geo and it's done well (it's in year 3) with no substantial care...I doubt they mow every 7 days.

There has just been a recent 'surge' here in Geo....0 last year to 3 in recent months (from memory).

I have pictures leveling from years past. You'll want to get the HOC down as much as possible and then go on a vacation after, grow-in will test your patience 

Is the grade relatively flat? Any shaded areas?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

This past December made 1 year for mine. Grade is ok,but not the best. I have ne side that has some shade in areas, the rest is sunny. What hoc do you think would be best for it once leveled properly?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

anywhere between 1 & 2 " imho


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

dbarlow said:


> My current mower will go about 1". installers installed it after a bunch of rain and it's taken time to get level. Yes I have a good irrigation system. Any pics of your geo?


Before, surrounded above with 40' oaks (this east side, even today)


(Bermuda and dirt)

To today


Between houses ..south side:
(Yes, this pipe later came out...dumb)


To:
@Greendoc 
 no more than 1/2 "


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks great, hope to have mine looking that good one day


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@jayhawk that is looking great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

That geo looks awesome!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Here is a poor pic of a house with Geo. Trust me, solid green. @dbarlow

Massive trees on south , SE ....I swore the Chinese OAk would need to go but grass is doing fine.....3 years strong.


----------

